# Ανιχνεύεται ή βρίσκεται



## shawnee

Γεια σας, 
              Έχω ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω κατάλληλο όρο στην περίπτωση που περιγράφω που αντιμετωπίζεται ένα συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο. Απο άλλο συγγραφέα που έκανε παρόμοια δουλειά σήκωσα την λέξη «ανιχνεύεται» άλλα δεν είμαι και εντελώς σίγουρος. Μερικές φορές προτιμώ το «βρίσκεται» ή και το «ανευρίσκεται». 
  Τι νομίζετε;


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Γεια σας,
> Έχω ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω κατάλληλο όρο στην περίπτωση που περιγράφω που αντιμετωπίζεται ένα συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο. Απο άλλο συγγραφέα που έκανε παρόμοια δουλειά σήκωσα την λέξη «ανιχνεύεται» άλλα δεν είμαι και εντελώς σίγουρος. Μερικές φορές προτιμώ το «βρίσκεται» ή και το «ανευρίσκεται».
> Τι νομίζετε;



Hi shawnee,

Any chance of providing a sample sentence that you wish to use (either in Greek or English) that contains the relevant word. I think it may help.


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> Γεια σας,
> Έχω ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω κατάλληλο όρο στην περίπτωση που περιγράφω που αντιμετωπίζεται ένα συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο. Απο άλλο συγγραφέα που έκανε παρόμοια δουλειά σήκωσα την λέξη «ανιχνεύεται» άλλα δεν είμαι και εντελώς σίγουρος. Μερικές φορές προτιμώ το «βρίσκεται» ή και το «ανευρίσκεται».
> Τι νομίζετε;


 

Μήπως  το ,  <Εντοπίζεται>  είναι καταλληλότερο ?


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ Συναστρε, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το εντοπίζεται αφού το προτείνεις. 

Thanks Cougr: The context is quite simple really. Eg. «In location x (the location of main concern) there are a number of Papadopouloses. However, the surname can also be found in other parts of Greece such as ...............».


----------



## orthophron

shawnee said:


> eg. «in location x (the location of main concern) there are a number of papadopouloses. However, the surname can also be found in other parts of greece such as ...............».


"απαντά", "συναντάται" και βεβαίως "μαρτυρείται" είναι επίσης λέξεις που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.


----------



## cougr

Μια ερώτηση, το απλό "βρίσκεται" πηγαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση;


----------



## orthophron

cougr said:


> Μια ερώτηση, το απλό "βρίσκεται" πηγαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση;


Νομίζω ότι ο αναγνώστης/ ακροατής πιάνεται καμιά φορά απροετοίμαστος και διαβάζοντας/ ακούοντας "βρίσκεται" εννοεί "κείται" (είναι τοποθετημένο). Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να του γίνει σαφές ότι "βρίσκεται" είναι ο παθητικός τύπος του "βρίσκω" και σημαίνει "το βρίσκει κανείς". Για αυτό το λόγο είναι ίσως προτιμότερη μια άλλη λέξη.


----------



## orthophron

shawnee said:


> Γεια σας,
> Έχω ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω κατάλληλο όρο στην περίπτωση που περιγράφω που αντιμετωπίζεται ένα συγκεκριμένο επώνυμο. Απο άλλο συγγραφέα που έκανε παρόμοια δουλειά σήκωσα την λέξη «ανιχνεύεται» άλλα δεν είμαι και εντελώς σίγουρος. Μερικές φορές προτιμώ το «βρίσκεται» ή και το «ανευρίσκεται».
> Τι νομίζετε;


Γεια και πάλι!
Λογικά, όλα (βρίσκεται, ανευρίσκεται, ανιχνεύεται) μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, καθώς επίσης και το "εντοπίζεται", που έχει ήδη αναφερθεί.
Όσον αφορά στο "βρίσκεται", προς αποφυγήν παρανόησης, όπως εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο post, προτιμάται η ενεργητική σύνταξη: _το επώνυμο Α το βρίσκει κανείς στην περιοχή Χ_.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, shawnee, αν μου επιτρέπεις, το "αντιμετωπίζω" έχει την έννοια του confront/square up to. π.χ. αντιμετωπίζω εχθρό/πρόβλημα/μια κατηγορία.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Γεια και πάλι!
> Λογικά, όλα (βρίσκεται, ανευρίσκεται, ανιχνεύεται) μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, καθώς επίσης και το "εντοπίζεται", που έχει ήδη αναφερθεί.
> Όσον αφορά στο "βρίσκεται", προς αποφυγήν παρανόησης, όπως εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο post, προτιμάται η ενεργητική σύνταξη: _το επώνυμο Α το βρίσκει κανείς στην περιοχή Χ_.



Ευχαριστώ γι'αυτή τη διευκρίνιση.


----------



## shawnee

Και εγώ ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πολύ πληροφοριακές απαντήσεις και τις διευκρινίσεις περί «βρίσκεται» και την ανάγκη για προφύλαξη όσον άφορα το «αντιμετωπίζω». Συμπεράνω ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος με το «ανιχνεύεται» όπως υποψιαζόμουν αρχικά. Να σ’τε όλοι καλά και μην φύγετε απ’εδώ!


----------

